# (2) Series 3's with 1TB HDD's & (1) TiVo Premiere XL for sale



## tazzmission (Oct 15, 2002)

eBay links

TiVo Premiere
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220655065169#ht_500wt_1154

Series 3
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220655063194#ht_500wt_1154

Series 3
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220655062101#ht_500wt_1154


----------

